# Most awkward cube solve?



## Quadrescence (Jul 31, 2011)

I was once at a LITTLE CAESARS pizza place and the pizza guy asked me to solve and I swear I was going to get sub 8 but then my dumb cube dropped into the gooey pizza. It suffices to say that whenever i went back he called me Pizza Cuber lol


----------



## PonyMower (Jul 31, 2011)

Was this a DNF or a +cheese solve?


----------



## emolover (Jul 31, 2011)

Never had any real awkward solves. But I once had a V7 explosion in school. Funny thing is that I found all the pieces.


----------



## Athefre (Jul 31, 2011)

Was the pizza good?


----------



## AJ Blair (Jul 31, 2011)

A friend of mine bet me like 20 dollars that I couldn't solve a cube...It was at the very beginning of my cubing career and I was using some cheap piece of junk cube...I was an AUF away from solving it, I call my friends name because he wasn't watching...and the entire U layer fell apart into my lap....the center has snapped off of the core...that was awkward...


----------



## musicninja17 (Jul 31, 2011)

Dropped my V7 in a crowded hallway. Found all pieces. Wasn't even solving, just moving from my bag to my backpack. FGSFDS.


----------



## Jorghi (Jul 31, 2011)

When there were a bunch of hot chicks and they said if I solved it they would all kiss me. 

But that was when I couldn't solve


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 31, 2011)

In a pool...underwater...2 girls thinking I'm staring at them from below.


----------



## CubeLTD (Jul 31, 2011)

I was solving at this health clinic, waiting for them to call me. This 4-6 years old kid saw me solving so he sat near me. He watch me for at least 10+ solves. He got closer to me each solve. O_O. He was basically hovering over the cube on my last solve until they finally called my name. It was.. strange.


----------



## SpacePanda15 (Jul 31, 2011)

My principal came to see what the huge group of kids around me was doing, and then watched me solve once.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Jul 31, 2011)

CubeLTD said:


> I was solving at this health clinic, waiting for them to call me. This 4-6 years old kid saw me solving so he sat near me. He watch me for at least 10+ solves. He got closer to me each solve. O_O. He was basically hovering over the cube on my last solve until they finally called my name. It was.. strange.


 
It's funny because I've had more-or-less this happen to me as well. 
Except mine was at a camp, not a health clinic. Still, very awkward. My first solve of the 10 or so was a BLD solve, though. So, basically, it went down like this:
"Hey what a peaceful afternoon. I guess I'll just sit by this here bench and do a BLD solve while no people are around."
After taking the blindfold off, smiling at the solved cube, there's this kid a few metres away from me gawking in awe. The next few solves I do were all without the blindfold, though. And, yeah, he got closer each solve. Eventually I just left without a word.

The little kid ran away to tell his mother after I had put the cube in my backpack as well. Heh.


----------



## Jungleterrain (Jul 31, 2011)

I was at school, and I whipped out my cube since I was bored and everybody was acting newbish.
Suddenly, a school administrator comes from behind me and asks me "Hey, can you actually solve that?"
I was in a jacked up mood or something, because my response was "Yeah, but only if there are four people watching." My four friends and I were there.
So the school administrator kids around with me for a bit and we exchange some more dialogue. After that, she leaves and walks away to "administrate" some more around the school campus. Later on, I still have my cube out, and I solve it pretty easily, of course  However, out of the corner of my eye, I could see she was paying close attention to my cubesolving skills from afar. Felt pretty awkward, but I didn't bother to initiate a conversation with that said person after that for that day.


----------



## Forte (Jul 31, 2011)

osht it's quad


----------



## 5BLD (Jul 31, 2011)

On the train I was trying 3BLD corners (only one I can do)
And an old woman came up to me and said "you know, you will never solve that rubik's square if you just stare at it."
I was a bit irritated, couldn't be bothered to reply and continued memo.
Few minutes later, some guy grabbed it from me and said "look, it's easy" and started solving with LBL, took like 5 minutes (urgh)
Took it back, told him I was a speedcuber, and re-memoed.
Just finished memo, started execution (y perms).
In the middle of a y perm, and the train arrived at my stop *sigh*.
However, on the car back home I managed to track back the y perm (thank god for fixed colour scheme), and finished 

Of course, I have respect for non-cubers but I couldn't help but be irritated... 
Yeah, I haven't had many awkward experiences with cubing...


----------



## BC1997 (Jul 31, 2011)

I was cubing on a ferry and a bunch of tourists, mostly Scandinavians, French and Germans huddled around me and my Haiyan exploded.


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 31, 2011)

5BLD said:


> On the train I was trying 3BLD corners (only one I can do)
> And an old woman came up to me and said "you know, you will never solve that rubik's square if you just stare at it."
> I was a bit irritated, couldn't be bothered to reply and continued memo.
> Few minutes later, some guy grabbed it from me and said "look, it's easy" and started solving with LBL, took like 5 minutes (urgh)
> ...


Lol, it's like those people were trying to make you angry. XD


----------



## Tyjet66 (Jul 31, 2011)

I was in my study hall at school and I was listening to music, the room was silent and I memo'd a cube, got my 3rd success. I was kinda excited and congratulated myself, when I returned to "the real world", I had noticed I was in a room surrounded by people who were staring at me. Quite awkward IMO.


----------



## 5BLD (Jul 31, 2011)

Tyjet66 said:


> I was in my study hall at school and I was listening to music, the room was silent and I memo'd a cube, got my 3rd success. I was kinda excited and congratulated myself, when I returned to "the real world", I had noticed I was in a room surrounded by people who were staring at me. Quite awkward IMO.


 
That must have been so awkward... It's like what to say? You just sit there... Shivering... Happened to me when I was solving a 5x5... Listening to loud music. 
Must have been worse with 3BLD...


----------



## izovire (Jul 31, 2011)

I've experienced too many awkward moments to even mention 1 right now... lemme think. 

I'm awkward! There, that's good enough.


----------



## MovingOnUp (Jul 31, 2011)

Tyjet66 said:


> I was in my study hall at school and I was listening to music, the room was silent and I memo'd a cube, got my 3rd success. I was kinda excited and congratulated myself, when I returned to "the real world", I had noticed I was in a room surrounded by people who were staring at me. Quite awkward IMO.


 
haha I can just imagine taking off my blindfold and having everyone's JawDrop (cwatididther) then walking away like nothing happened


----------



## nitay6669 (Jul 31, 2011)

i was trying to get out of school early, and i just walked with my cube near the guard at the school gate.
so he told me that if i ll solve the cube he will let me out.
easy huh?
so the cube poped and i put it apart and when i got to the LL i saw there was a misoriented edge...
nw how can i explain a school gate guard thet flipping an edge is impossible ><


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 31, 2011)

nitay6669 said:


> i was trying to get out of school early, and i just walked with my cube near the guard at the school gate.
> so he told me that if i ll solve the cube he will let me out.
> easy huh?
> so the cube poped and i put it apart and when i got to the LL i saw there was a misoriented edge...
> nw how can i explain a school gate guard thet flipping an edge is impossible ><


 
That's why I always check for EO and CO


----------



## Cubewarrior (Jul 31, 2011)

solving my lingyun at mcdonalds right before ordering, then we got our food right in the middle of a lingyun pop and they thought i was reasssembling it solved
and the time it popped and it was unsolvable and they thought i was cheating when i flipped the edge so it was solvable


----------

